

Ask HN: what is this? - MrBra
http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/

======
jaachan
Did you look at
[http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/index.htm](http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/index.htm)
?! You're bypassing their security and could go to jail! Or something.

------
skram
Did you look at
[http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/README.txt](http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/README.txt)
?

:)

